# Mom is Joining SASS... What Gun?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

So my mom filled out her application this morning for SASS but doesn't have any of the guns needed. She can't afford them. I was thinking, though. Her birthday is in June. I may be able to hold off a little longer on my Glock and buy her a nice single action revolver. 

So here are my questions.

I was thinking .32 as she has trouble with larger calibers (she cannot handle a .38 due to arm problems, so .38 and above is out of the question). How easy is it to locate ammo for it, and what sort of ammo price are we looking at?

What is a good looking, reliable gun (at or under $400 prefered)? I was thinking Ruger or Uberti. Any other ideas? 

For the SASS guys. I understand it is ok if she doesn't have all the guns, she just can't rank or whatever it is without them. Is that true? She will never be able to shoot a shotgun. But she's really excited about this and I think it could be a lot of fun for her, so I want to see her go for it. Will she be ok with just one revolver? She doesn't care about ranking, she just wants to meet people, have fun, and play cowboy.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*SAS Gun.*

The 32 H&R Magnum is great for the recoil shy. although there are those that load the 45s down to where the bullet dribbles out the barrel. the .38 H&R Mag wil take 32 S&W, 32 S&W Long, 32 H&R Mag and most will also take 32 ACP. That gives a lot of veriety. Ruger used to make the 32 in a single-six size. You might want to think of that although I am not sure whether the adjustable sights are part of package or not.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a Uberti SAA .45, and am very happy with it. I've had people at the range check it out because I was doing better than they were with their higher priced revolvers. The only catch is that I believe the 2 lowest calibers are .22 and .38. If either of those will work, you can't beat it for the price. My .45 NM was $299.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Ruger made Vaqueros in .32, although they could be hard to find. 

Take her out to a SASS match. She doesn’t need any guns. She can borrow everything she needs there. That will allow her to try different guns to see what she likes. I have a pair of 50th Anniversary Blackhawks in .357 for my wife. They have the XR-3 grip, which is Colt SSA sized, and are a little lighter than the NMBHs in .357.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Try the Uberti .38*

I think its Uberti that makes a small frame single action for .38 Special. You say she can't handle a .38, I assume you refer to recoil as the reason.
The .38 Special will handle the .38 Short Colt round, which is milder in recoil than anything else short of the .22rf.

The New Ruger Vaquero in .357 Magnum caliber will handle the same cartridge. The New Vaquero is much smaller than the original Vaquero, more akin to the Colt. The Uberti is even smaller than the Colt SAA. I've seen a few of these and they strike me as a dandy gun just to have.

I had a .32 Magnum Ruger Single Six, which I found just a little too small for good handling.

Bob Wright

I just did a look-see and the Uberti I'm referring to is called the Stallion, in either .22rf or .38 Spl. Never fired one, but feels like a dandy.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> I had a .32 Magnum Ruger Single Six, which I found just a little too small for good handling.


that sounds like it would have been a good candidate because his mom probably doesn't have man size hands


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

If you want to see pics of the Uberti line, try:

http://www.uberti.com/firearms/Cattleman.tpl
or
http://www.gundirectory.com/body.as...mfg=Uberti&mfgURL=www.uberti.com&mfgCou=Italy

You can pretty much ignore the msrp they can be had much cheaper.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Try a .22 with aguila super colibri ammo. No recoil and enough pep to punch holes in paper.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> that sounds like it would have been a good candidate because his mom probably doesn't have man size hands


Oddly enought, the grip was the same size as the Blackhawks. The loading gate and cartridge feed area was too small and required too precise alignment for the type of shooting required in SASS.

My .32 Mag was fitted with the standard XR-3RED grip frame as the Blackhawks and Vaqueros of the time.

Bob Wright


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Try a .22 with aguila super colibri ammo. No recoil and enough pep to punch holes in paper.


I was told she can't use a .22 for SASS. Is that true? Because she likes the .22 a lot and if she can stick with that it would be her best bet.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

You and Mom should go to a few SASS shoots and get an idea what's there.
Most guys I know that are regular SASS shooters use Ruger Vaqueros but there are a lot of Uberti SAA's as wel, and both are very good revolvers. Let her get around and see what's what, go to several gun shops and handle various single actions and see what feels best to her.

Good luck, Mom...enjoy yourself.

Mark


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

She got her Single Six, but now I think she has her heart set on a Vaquero. I FINALLY got her to shoot my .357 mag. She was afraid of them because the range people, for some reason, had handed her some little snubbie job when she first tried shooting .38s. But this past week she went out onto the range with my 686 (6") with some .38s in it and was able to actually handle it. She even enjoyed it! So she decided she wants the Vaquero. We're window shopping for best prices right now, but she likes how it feels. I'm also trying to set her up with someone who owns one already so she can shoot it and see if she really wants it.


----------

